# THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO.



## 66vert

Wheels built today by original wire wheel co. campbell ca triple gold crosslace


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Wheels built today by original wire wheel co. campbell ca triple gold crosslace


Here are some pics of wheels built this month and will be posting pics of wheel in process


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Here are some pics of wheels built this month and will be posting pics of wheel in process



Our wheels available with two ear locking knockoffs


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Our wheels available with two ear locking knockoffs


Engraving available


----------



## Mr Cucho

66vert said:


> Engraving available


Orale damm real nice sharp looking wheels 66vert wonder was Tha ticket on em engraving an gold damm B-)TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Very nice angel


----------



## 67chevy

how much 4 a set of 14x7s cross laced disassembled so my engraver could do his magic on them thanks


----------



## 66vert

67chevy said:


> how much 4 a set of 14x7s cross laced disassembled so my engraver could do his magic on them thanks


Pm sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss

Who does your engraving?


----------



## a415er4life

66vert said:


> Engraving available


 Those engraved hubs and KOs are crazy Bad Ass.
Keep up the good work guys, now I see why The Original Wire Wheel Co as been quiet on Lay It Low


----------



## 66vert

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale damm real nice sharp looking wheels 66vert wonder was Tha ticket on em engraving an gold damm B-)TTT


Pm sent


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Pm sent


In the works


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Wow that engraved gold is bad ass. Can't wait to see more of what you guys offer.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66vert said:


> In the works


Fuckin sweet!!


----------



## 309whiteboy

66vert said:


> In the works


this black and gold is beautiful! fantastic work!!!!! I know where I am going to buy my wheels when the time comes. amazing work:h5:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL COMPANY OF CAMPBELL CA.

IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THE GRAND OPENING OF OUR NEW WIRE WHEEL FACILITY.
355 E McGLINCY LN CAMPBELL CA.

OUR TRUE-KNOCK-OFF WIRE WHEEL ARE HANDCRAFTED IN 72-SPOKES CROSS-LACE OR STRAIGHT-LACE WITH HIGHLEY POLISHED STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES,NIPPLES & TRIPLE CHROME PLATED HUBS.

MOST STYLES ARE AVAILABLE 13'S-20'S IN A VARIETY OF CHROME PLATED,GOLD PLATED POWDER COATED AND HAND ENGRAVED OPTIONS.

FOR NEW WHEELS OR KNOCK-OFFS PLEASE CALL (408)379-3137

MONDAY-FRIDAY 9AM-5PM

THANKS


----------



## kaos283

Locking k/o available. ?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*RE KNOCK-OFFS*

WE WILL BE RECEIVING OUR FIRST SHIPMENT ON WEDNESDAY OF THIS WEEK RAW.WE STILL NEED TO SEND THEM OUT TO GET CHROME:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

Wheels looking real good. Please keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Very nice angel


Just in official original wire wheel co. emblem and rings for our two ear locking knockoffs.


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco




----------



## Bird




----------



## Bird




----------



## Hernan

66vert said:


> Just in official original wire wheel co. emblem and rings for our two ear locking knockoffs.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>


It's official!!! :werd:


----------



## fool2

Those black and gold wheels are sick as fuck


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco




----------



## MrBowtie

What's the price for a set of 13x7 72 spoke straight lace rims engraved just like the gold rims but all chrome instead?


----------



## 66vert

MrBowtie said:


> What's the price for a set of 13x7 72 spoke straight lace rims engraved just like the gold rims but all chrome instead?


Pm sent


----------



## Ant63ss

Do you have any of the smaller rings? Like these:


----------



## 66vert

Ant63ss said:


> Do you have any of the smaller rings? Like these:


They are in the works right now with our super swept knockoffs for now we only have them for our locking knockoffs


----------



## 64Rag




----------



## 64Rag




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sick ass fuuckin ride them wheels are beautiful


----------



## landshark 68

Bad ass work homie can a brotha get some wheels? Ttt for da homie puting in some bad ass work


----------



## 66vert

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>


THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO.
TWO EAR LOCKING KNOCKOFFS IN STOCK!!!


----------



## fool2

64Rag said:


>


That gold looks nice and rich out in the sun


----------



## fool2

66vert said:


> They are in the works right now with our super swept knockoffs for now we only have them for our locking knockoffs


I don't know what they're called but are you going to do the ones that look like super swept but have short arms on them?


----------



## 66vert

fool2 said:


> I don't know what they're called but are you going to do the ones that look like super swept but have short arms on them?


Our next knockoff release will be available soon!!!
Three ear super swepts


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Our next knockoff release will be available soon!!!
> Three ear super swepts


Two ear locking


----------



## kaos283

:thumbsup:


----------



## RED PASSION

ORALE ANGEL !! SE VALE ! THANKS FOR RESEALING MY 72 SPOKES !!! I WILL BE THERE SOON TO CHECK OUT YOUR SHOP !! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK !!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Best of luck to my two buddies mark and angel on their new business, great guys to deal with, no bs! Can build some good quality whls.


----------



## jrod6676

66vert said:


> Two ear locking


432-208-7019 how much for these knock offs text me please or in box on a pm


----------



## 66vert

FREAKY TALES said:


> Best of luck to my two buddies mark and angel on their new business, great guys to deal with, no bs! Can build some good quality whls.


In the works going to bakersfield


----------



## HustlerSpank

Nice


----------



## Hernan

:inout:


----------



## johnnie65

Very beautiful wheels.


----------



## toker1

MrBowtie said:


> What's the price for a set of 13x7 72 spoke straight lace rims engraved just like the gold rims but all chrome instead?


I would lime to know the price for same wheels


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

toker1 said:


> I would lime to know the price for same wheels


PM Sent......


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

FREAKY TALES said:


> Best of luck to my two buddies mark and angel on their new business, great guys to deal with, no bs! Can build some good quality whls.


Thanks Jesus.......


----------



## Hernan

:inout:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Are you guys affiliated with Wire Wheel King? Never heard of your company? Any info on it?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Are you guys affiliated with Wire Wheel King? Never heard of your company? Any info on it?


NO We are not Affillatrd with the WWK.We are all former employees of Jim Craig.If you have any questions please feel free to call us @ the shop (408)379-3137 Or (408)314-4686


----------



## regalboy84

Oh snap, here we go :drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## mabeg

What up Mark? One of the guys wanted a price on those cross lace all gold wires and 2 way knock off? Chrome hub and chrome K.O. gold and black coin..

Hit me up....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> What up Mark? One of the guys wanted a price on those cross lace all gold wires and 2 way knock off? Chrome hub and chrome K.O. gold and black coin..
> 
> Hit me up....


PM.Sent


----------



## martin1979mc

What's your price on locking ko and adapters to okc


----------



## 66vert

martin1979mc said:


> What's your price on locking ko and adapters to okc


Pm sent 
If you have any questions we can be reached at shop 4083793137 or 4085718014


----------



## MR.59

66vert said:


> Two ear locking


NICE!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Wow, some mod deleted my question and nobody from OWW answered it....seems shady.


----------



## old school from 72

O-rig-i-nal

Created directly and Personally / not a copy or Imitation

NOT ORIGINAL


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Wow, some mod deleted my question and nobody from OWW answered it....seems shady.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry if you have any questions please call us @ the Shop (408)379-3137


----------



## Hernan

TTT :inout:


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Pm sent
> If you have any questions we can be reached at shop 4083793137 or 4085718014


JUST IN TIME FOR VEGAS! ENGRAVED KO TRIPLE PLATED WILL BE AVAILABLE AT OUR BOOTH.


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> JUST IN TIME FOR VEGAS! ENGRAVED KO TRIPLE PLATED WILL BE AVAILABLE AT OUR BOOTH.


IN THE WORKS FOR LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sweet!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66vert said:


> JUST IN TIME FOR VEGAS! ENGRAVED KO TRIPLE PLATED WILL BE AVAILABLE AT OUR BOOTH.


Got dam!


----------



## 66vert




----------



## Hernan

66vert said:


>



YUPP like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco




----------



## 66vert




----------



## 66vert




----------



## scooby

Love the black and gold!! awesome wheels


----------



## CustomMachines

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>



Daaaayum :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

So your wheels do have the hub ring, or is that optional...???


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

RALPH_DOGG said:


> So your wheels do have the hub ring, or is that optional...???


Yes we can make them with Or without the ring in the hub


----------



## fish65

needing one of these driver side rear with accessories.


----------



## fish65

my bad 14 X 7 100 spoke.


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

fish65 said:


> my bad 14 X 7 100 spoke.


PM.Sent


----------



## fish65

thanks


----------



## Hernan

:drama: here comes super show....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Stop by our booth at the Las Vegas Super Show For Chip Cleaner ,Knock Offs & Wire Wheels.


----------



## gus65ss

how much are this knock


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

gus65ss said:


> how much are this knock


PM.SENT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

ON BEHALF OF THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOP BY OUR BOOTH THIS PAST SUNDAY AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:. WE WILL BE SELLING TEN MORE SETS OF OUR 2-EAR LOCKING KO'S WITH CHIPS FOR $550.00 TIL THE END OF NOVEMBER. WE WILL ALSO HAVE A BOOTH TEJANO SUPER SHOW IN ODESSA NOV.23 2013!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

BUILT THIS WEEK FOR ORDER PLACED AT SUPER SHOW GOING TO STOCKTON AND SACRAMENTO:thumbsup:. REBUILT SERIES TWO


----------



## 66vert

GOING TO BAKERSFIELD


----------



## R0L0

Ya'll was looking good out there in Vegas... bad ass wheels.


----------



## 66vert

GOING TO CHICAGO


----------



## EL NENE

Can't wait to get my hands on them..... Great job guys..... Mark your the best.....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> BUILT THIS WEEK FOR ORDER PLACED AT SUPER SHOW GOING TO STOCKTON AND SACRAMENTO:thumbsup:. REBUILT SERIES TWO


 whats the ticket on.a set of series 2 all Chrome 72 spokes? I been wanting a set eventually I want to get a set soon local pickup no shipping needed


----------



## G Welding

Price for set of cross lace 13X7 with two wing k-off?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

G Welding said:


> Price for set of cross lace 13X7 with two wing k-off?


P.M Sent...


----------



## Hernan

TTT :inout:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

EL NENE said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on them..... Great job guys..... Mark your the best.....
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank You Angelo for your business.Wheels are shipping out tomorrow..

Thanks
O.W.W


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

We have 10 Sets Of Two Ear Pointed Kos For Sale $125 A Set Get Them While They Last!!






Give Us A Call Or Stop By The Shop Any Time For A Tour WE Can Show You What We Do!

(408)379-3137

Monday - Friday 9Am-5Pm


----------



## mabeg

Hey Mark we still on for this Saturday? Me going up to the shop with the rims from Elk Grove? Let me know..... Thanks


----------



## 73loukat

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> BUILT THIS WEEK FOR ORDER PLACED AT SUPER SHOW GOING TO STOCKTON AND SACRAMENTO:thumbsup:. REBUILT SERIES TWO


How much for both style knockoffs?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> Hey Mark we still on for this Saturday? Me going up to the shop with the rims from Elk Grove? Let me know..... Thanks


P.M Sent


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> whats the ticket on.a set of series 2 all Chrome 72 spokes? I been wanting a set eventually I want to get a set soon local pickup no shipping needed


San Jo LowRidin 4 Life If you need help call 
us @ shop (408)379-3137 Monday through Friday


----------



## mabeg

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> P.M Sent


 Thanks Mark....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

BUILT TODAY GOING TO FRESNO, CA


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

THANKS IMPALA'S C.C MADERA CHAPTER FOR YOUR BUSINESS:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg

I really want to Thank You for hooking it up today!!!!!!!!!! I'm still thinking about those phases II's. I will see you in a few weeks...  You really are a man of your WORD.... Nothing bad to say about how you do business. I would send everyone that I know to you....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> I really want to Thank You for hooking it up today!!!!!!!!!! I'm still thinking about those phases II's. I will see you in a few weeks...  You really are a man of your WORD.... Nothing bad to say about how you do business. I would send everyone that I know to you....



THANK YOU MABEG & FAMILY FIRST C.C FOR YOUR GUYS BUSINESS:thumbsup:


----------



## jrod6676

66vert said:


> THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO.
> TWO EAR LOCKING KNOCKOFFS IN STOCK!!!


 (great talking to u mark thanks for info 2 sets for Impalas c.c midland TX)


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

66vert said:


> Here are some pics of wheels built this month and will be posting pics of wheel in process


 IS THERE ANY WAY I CAN BUY A SET OF THE 3 PRONG KO'S IN THE LAST PICTURE, BUT NOT CHROMED? IF SO HOW MUCH?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

jrod6676 said:


> (great talking to u mark thanks for info 2 sets for Impalas c.c midland TX)



LIKEWISE JAIME THANK IMPALAS C.C MIDLAND FOR YOUR BUSINESS... SEE YOU @ ODESSA TEJANO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY

66vert said:


>


 whats the price like these but chrome and color match seafoam green with 2 ear locking ko's


----------



## 66vert

THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. TWO EAR LOCKING KO RINGS IN STOCK:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

STREET HUSTLE said:


> whats the price like these but chrome and color match seafoam green with 2 ear locking ko's


P.M Sent


----------



## 66vert

TWO EAR LOCKING KO DESIGNER RINGS NOW IN STOCK


----------



## BLACK WIDOW 62

no thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

66vert said:


>





theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Stop by our booth at the Las Vegas Super Show For Chip Cleaner ,Knock Offs & Wire Wheels.


  Both these sets are clean as fuck,nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> BUILT TODAY GOING TO FRESNO, CA


Whats the price for a set 13x7 shipped.. identical to these PM when you can! Thanks bro!!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

fantamonte said:


> Whats the price for a set 13x7 shipped.. identical to these PM when you can! Thanks bro!!


PM.SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

73loukat said:


> Both these sets are clean as fuck,nice job :thumbsup:


Thanks 73loukatuffin:


----------



## 66vert

JUST BUILT FOR BLACK & CHROME CUSTOM HOT ROD SHOP SAN JOSE,CA
14X7 AND 15X10:thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert

JUST BUILT TODAY FOR ORDER PLACED LAST WEEK 
IMPALAS C.C. MADERA CHAPTER:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg

TTT 4 the homie...


----------



## Hernan

66vert said:


> JUST BUILT FOR BLACK & CHROME CUSTOM HOT ROD SHOP SAN JOSE,CA
> 14X7 AND 15X10:thumbsup:


Those came out sick!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

:thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOP BY OUR BOOTH THIS PAST SUNDAY AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:. WE WILL BE SELLING TEN MORE SETS OF OUR 2-EAR LOCKING KO'S WITH CHIPS FOR $550.00 TIL THE END OF NOVEMBER. WE WILL ALSO HAVE A BOOTH TEJANO SUPER SHOW IN ODESSA NOV.23 2013!


*What up Mark, spoke with you in Vegas can you give me a price on a SET of two ear locking KO'S ((RAW)) Thanks! *


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *What up Mark, spoke with you in Vegas can you give me a price on a SET of two ear locking KO'S ((RAW)) Thanks! *


PM SENT.


----------



## fool2

66vert said:


> JUST BUILT TODAY FOR ORDER PLACED LAST WEEK
> IMPALAS C.C. MADERA CHAPTER:thumbsup:


That's quick work


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

TTT.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> We have 10 Sets Of Two Ear Pointed Kos For Sale $125 A Set Get Them While They Last!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give Us A Call Or Stop By The Shop Any Time For A Tour WE Can Show You What We Do!
> 
> (408)379-3137
> 
> Monday - Friday 9Am-5Pm


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert

TTT


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

66vert said:


> Here are some pics of wheels built this month and will be posting pics of wheel in process










:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice!!


----------



## 66vert

GOING TO DOMINANCE C.C ODESSA,TX 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

I like em spinners !!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

I was gone go to da super tejano car show to bad this white lady didn't look back n wreck my cars !!! :/


----------



## EL NENE

My wheels came out great Mark...... Recommend everyone to you......


----------



## 66vert




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 831impala63

66vert said:


>


How much for something like this
gold plated.


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH AT TEJANO SHOW IN ODESSA THIS WEEKEND WE WILL HAVE WHEELS,KNOCKOFFS,HAMMERS,CLEANER.:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty dan

Hell yea ttt


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

831impala63 said:


> How much for something like this
> gold plated.


P.M SENT....


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

:thumbsup:


----------



## treyimpala

Kicked it for a bit with these vatos ( from Zeniths wheels ) 
at my camaradas chante......
Firme gente, bad ass wheels.........

See you at the show brathas........


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

treyimpala said:


> Kicked it for a bit with these vatos ( from Zeniths wheels )
> at my camaradas chante......
> Firme gente, bad ass wheels.........
> 
> See you at the show brathas........


Thank you treyimpala..........See you next year:thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR EVERYONE THAT STOP BY OUR BOOTH THIS PAST WEEKEND IN ODESSA.


----------



## Hernan

66vert said:


> THANKS FOR EVERYONE THAT STOP BY OUR BOOTH THIS PAST WEEKEND IN ODESSA.


:thumbsup:


----------



## G Welding

Bought set of wheels from these vatos. Real good people and men of their word. Hope you guys had a safe trip back to Califas and see you again next year. Angel i'll have that Tequila chilled waiting for you. Thanks again.


----------



## 66vert

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> :thumbsup:


ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER FROM ODESSA TEXAS LOOKING GOOD ON THEM 520s. THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY RAUL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## treyimpala

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Thank you treyimpala..........See you next year:thumbsup:


Sabes que next year I vote Ruli makes some tripitas y salsa to go with them cold drinks que no?

Thanks for my T shirt tambien...........


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

treyimpala said:


> Sabes que next year I vote Ruli makes some tripitas y salsa to go with them cold drinks que no?
> 
> Thanks for my T shirt tambien...........


Raul house Sould like the place to be Next Year!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Question?

Why are all the NEW wire wheel makers want to compare themselves or claim they are the original wire wheel from Campbell, CA?

The only Original Wire Wheel Company in here and everywhere else is Wire Wheel King, from Capbell, CA!

Second Question?

Why do the wheels resemble Wire Wheel Kings OG designs?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Question?
> 
> Why are all the NEW wire wheel makers want to compare themselves or claim they are the original wire wheel from Campbell, CA?
> 
> The only Original Wire Wheel Company in here and everywhere else is Wire Wheel King, from
> Capbell, CA!
> 
> 
> Second Question?
> 
> Why do the wheels resemble Wire Wheel Kings OG designs?[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ed to Answer your first question. Until Six-Months ago there was only One Shop in Campbell making Wire Wheels Now there are Two Wire Wheel Shop in Campbell,Ca! We Both have Original Guys working with us & assembling our Wheels and Drillin our Hubs in House!
> 
> And to answer your second question. We are Both
> using the Same Chrome Shop & Wheel-lacer.
> 
> O.W.W


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

it's as simple as that Ed


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

[/SIZE]


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> it's as simple as that Ed


LMAO


----------



## 66vert




----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER FROM ODESSA TEXAS LOOKING GOOD ON THEM 520s. THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY RAUL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## 66vert

ODESSA TEJANO SHOW RAFFLE WINNER:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg

ttt


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> ttt


PM.SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg

Look what I found.....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. 2-EAR LOCKING KNOCK-OFFS ARE AVAILABLE TRIPLE CHROME PLATED COMPLETE WITH DESIGNER RINGS AND EMBLEMS $550.OUR KNOCK-OFFS ARE USA MANUFACTURED TO ORIGINAL SPECS TO WORK WITH LOCKING ADAPTERS OR UNIVERSAL ADAPTERS:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

NOW AVAILABLE BUILT READY TO SHIP WE HAVE ONE SET OF 13'S & 14'S 72 SPOKES WITH OUR ONE-OF-A-KIND POLISHED STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES AND SPOKES STRAIGHT LACE SET:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Stopped by today to check on my customers wheels ....absolutey perfect :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

Few ready to roll sets on 5.20 premiums... Engraved ones where badass


----------



## landshark 68

D-Cheeze said:


> Few ready to roll sets on 5.20 premiums... Engraved ones where badass


those 520 tires look familiar


----------



## landshark 68

Nice


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

D-Cheeze said:


> Few ready to roll sets on 5.20 premiums... Engraved ones where badass


D-CHEEZE ALWAYS A PLEASURE DOING BUSINESS WITH YOU:thumbsup: YOUR CUSTOMERS 14'S ARE BEING SHIPPED OUT TODAY.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

price chrome and black engraved


----------



## Tami at Zeus

D-Cheeze said:


>


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

95 SS Swangin said:


> price chrome and black engraved


P.M Sent


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Back From Chrome Campbell Hubs Ready To Be Cross Laced 
Re Done From A OG Set Of 14 & 15's Zeniths


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^ You putting those one that Glasshouse in the other pics?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> Look what I found.....


Tony those OG Engrave Series II are here for 
you whenever you're ready Big Dog...


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## 66vert

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hmmm..how much in January??


----------



## fish65

do u sell this type of knockoff


----------



## mabeg

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Tony those OG Engrave Series II are here for
> you whenever you're ready Big Dog...


Tried calling you today at the shop..... I figured you must be busy....


----------



## mabeg

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Tony those OG Engrave Series II are here for
> you whenever you're ready Big Dog...


u ever find the tool for those rims?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> Tried calling you today at the shop..... I figured you must be busy....


Sorry mabeg it's been real busy the last 2 weeks trying to get wheel orders ship out for christmas.Yea i found you a tool for those OG Engraved Series 2 Wheels:biggrin:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

fish65 said:


> do u sell this type of knockoff


P.M.SENT


----------



## mabeg

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Sorry mabeg it's been real busy the last 2 weeks trying to get wheel orders ship out for christmas.Yea i found you a tool for those OG Engraved Series 2 Wheels:biggrin:


Oh damn stepping up my game....


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Tami said:


> View attachment 944921


What a hater


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice star ko's


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> What a hater


. Q F T. (The advertisement)


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Merry Christmas to Everyone on Layitlow.


----------



## reynaldo

How much for a set of 100 spoke reverse 14x7.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

TTT FOR ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO.

I BOUGHT THESE OF CRAGS LIST TWO 14'S & TWO 15'S



THESE ARE THE HUBS THEY CHROMED AFTER DISASSEMBLY




FIRST RIM SENT TO ME UNSEALED FOR MOCK UP TO MAKE SURE IT CLEARED THE SKIRTS



FOUR RIMS DONE 

TRIPPLE PLATED SHOW CHROME





FINISHED PRODUCT AFTER 4 WEEKS SPECIAL OFF SETS ON THE FRONT AND REAR RIMS FRONT TO CLEAR THE CALIPERS AND REAR TO CLEAR THE SKIRTS.



THANK YOU ANGEL AND MARK THE FAST AND PERSONALIZED SERVICE! 

GARY 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT


----------



## implala66

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> TTT FOR ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO.
> 
> I BOUGHT THESE OF CRAGS LIST TWO 14'S & TWO 15'S
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE THE HUBS THEY CHROMED AFTER DISASSEMBLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST RIM SENT TO ME UNSEALED FOR MOCK UP TO MAKE SURE IT CLEARED THE SKIRTS
> 
> 
> 
> FOUR RIMS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED PRODUCT AFTER 4 WEEKS SPECIAL OFF SETS ON THE FRONT AND REAR RIMS FRONT TO CLEAR THE CALIPERS AND REAR TO CLEAR THE SKIRTS.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANGEL AND MARK THE FAST AND PERSONALIZED SERVICE!
> 
> GARY 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT


Nice, by any chance did you get them from the Denver craigslist?


----------



## Lowrider19

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> TTT FOR ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO.
> 
> I BOUGHT THESE OF CRAGS LIST TWO 14'S & TWO 15'S
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE THE HUBS THEY CHROMED AFTER DISASSEMBLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST RIM SENT TO ME UNSEALED FOR MOCK UP TO MAKE SURE IT CLEARED THE SKIRTS
> 
> 
> 
> FOUR RIMS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED PRODUCT AFTER 4 WEEKS SPECIAL OFF SETS ON THE FRONT AND REAR RIMS FRONT TO CLEAR THE CALIPERS AND REAR TO CLEAR THE SKIRTS.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANGEL AND MARK THE FAST AND PERSONALIZED SERVICE!
> 
> GARY 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT


LMAO,you work there don't you,or at least you did in June......you act like you're a real customer.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^lol...


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Lowrider19 a lot you know l live in Elk Grove

l sure don't drive 2 1/2hrs. To Work Every Day.


----------



## scooby




----------



## Tami at Zeus

scooby said:


> View attachment 981953


 Originaly done by the WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## scooby

??? Ive never carved anything for wwk.....the pic i posted is for original wire wheel


----------



## scooby

Thats a adaptor off my lincoln sitting on my brake dust shield, i was just showing the 2 bars off i just finished for them....alot more coming


----------



## MR.59

scooby said:


> View attachment 981953


NICE WORK SCOOBY!


----------



## scooby

MR.59 said:


> NICE WORK SCOOBY!


 Thanks man pm me your number, i accidently erased all my contacts


----------



## Mr Cucho

scooby said:


> View attachment 981953


Homie gets down nice !!!


----------



## fool2

scooby said:


> ??? Ive never carved anything for wwk.....the pic i posted is for original wire wheel


bitch is tripping don't worry


----------



## fool2

scooby said:


> View attachment 981953


are you new at engraving? your shit is looking really good :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby

fool2 said:


> are you new at engraving? your shit is looking really good :thumbsup:


 Thanks man...as an engraver goes yeah still a rookie only been doin it a couple years or so....


----------



## scooby

fool2 said:


> bitch is tripping don't worry


 Probably just a misunderstanding...no need for name calling...keep it cool man


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> TTT FOR ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO.
> 
> I BOUGHT THESE OF CRAGS LIST TWO 14'S & TWO 15'S
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE THE HUBS THEY CHROMED AFTER DISASSEMBLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST RIM SENT TO ME UNSEALED FOR MOCK UP TO MAKE SURE IT CLEARED THE SKIRTS
> 
> 
> 
> FOUR RIMS DONE
> 
> TRIPPLE PLATED SHOW CHROME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED PRODUCT AFTER 4 WEEKS SPECIAL OFF SETS ON THE FRONT AND REAR RIMS FRONT TO CLEAR THE CALIPERS AND REAR TO CLEAR THE SKIRTS.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANGEL AND MARK THE FAST AND PERSONALIZED SERVICE!
> 
> GARY 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT



GARY WHEELS ARE ALL BOX-UP & SILICONE SEE YOU TOMORROW THANKS FOR YOUR BUSINESSJUST FOR THE RECORD YOU DO NOT WORK FOR US....YOU WOULD DRIVE ME CRAZY:biggrin:...... LOL


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lmao..


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

1-5/8 back spacing for the front to clear the disc brake calipers.



2-1/4 back spacing for the rear to clear the skirts!



Special personalized back spacing to fit one of my Glasshouse's

Gary Thanks again Angel and Mark for taking care of my special rim fitments.

TTT For Original Wire Wheel Co. Campbell California.


----------



## wheelspecialists

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> 1-5/8 back spacing for the front to clear the disc brake calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 2-1/4 back spacing for the rear to clear the skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Special personalized back spacing to fit one of my Glasshouse's
> 
> Gary Thanks again Angel and Mark for taking care of my special rim fitments.
> 
> TTT For Original Wire Wheel Co. Campbell California.



That is nice!!!Beautiful wheels


----------



## mabeg

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Lowrider19 a lot you know l live in Elk Grove
> 
> l sure don't drive 2 1/2hrs. To Work Every Day.


I thought you had a Plane for commuting.... lol


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

mabeg said:


> I thought you had a Plane for commuting.... lol


I think he did too


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^ Nice!!!


----------



## 501

Price for 18" all Chrome shipped?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

501 said:


> Price for 18" all Chrome shipped?


P.M Sent...


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!


----------



## scooby

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!


 Burp..hic. up yup


----------



## 66vert

scooby said:


> Burp..hic. up yup


Have a happy new year brotha!!


----------



## mabeg

Happy New Year to Everyone @ The Original Wire Wheel Co......


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> Happy New Year to Everyone @ The Original Wire Wheel Co......


Same to you Mabeg and your Family.....


----------



## mabeg

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalboy84

Are these wheels and parts made or just assembled in the U.S.? These are some good looking wheels either way


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

regalboy84 said:


> Are these wheels and parts made or just assembled in the U.S.? These are some good looking wheels either way



ALL OF OUR OUTTER BANDS COME TO US FROM A USA COMPANY RAW. WE DIMPLE OUR OWN WHEELS IN HOUSE & OUR HUBS ARE ALL DRILLED IN HOUSE OUR SPOKES ARE STAINLESS STEEL AND BOUGHT IN USA FROM BUCHANAN.ALL WHEEL ARE ASSEMBLED IN HOUSE WITH 3 YEAR WARRANTY


----------



## ls168fastback

I haven't seen this question asked yet, but how much for a set in a 22' brushed nickel everything with the locking hubs , and the black logo, i am not building a donk so i really dont wanna catch any hell over this. My car is tuckin lugnuts on 20's now. And wearing skirts


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

NEED 2 UNSTAMPED HUBS RAW PLEASE? SHIPPED TO AZ 85226? THANKS!!


----------



## Alexp59

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

ls168fastback said:


> I haven't seen this question asked yet, but how much for a set in a 22' brushed nickel everything with the locking hubs , and the black logo, i am not building a donk so i really dont wanna catch any hell over this. My car is tuckin lugnuts on 20's now. And wearing skirts


ls68fastback the Biggest wheel we can make Right now are 17'S


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> ALL OF OUR OUTTER BANDS COME TO US FROM A USA COMPANY RAW. WE DIMPLE OUR OWN WHEELS IN HOUSE & OUR HUBS ARE ALL DRILLED IN HOUSE OUR SPOKES ARE STAINLESS STEEL AND BOUGHT IN USA FROM BUCHANAN.ALL WHEEL ARE ASSEMBLED IN HOUSE WITH 3 YEAR WARRANTY
> Nice!


----------



## sikonenine

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> ALL OF OUR OUTTER BANDS COME TO US FROM A USA COMPANY RAW. WE DIMPLE OUR OWN WHEELS IN HOUSE & OUR HUBS ARE ALL DRILLED IN HOUSE OUR SPOKES ARE STAINLESS STEEL AND BOUGHT IN USA FROM BUCHANAN.ALL WHEEL ARE ASSEMBLED IN HOUSE WITH 3 YEAR WARRANTY


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

JOHNMILLER9325 said:


> NEED 2 UNSTAMPED HUBS RAW PLEASE? SHIPPED TO AZ 85226? THANKS!!


P.M SENT..


----------



## mabeg

what up Mark???? Any sneak peak at the rims?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> what up Mark???? Any sneak peak at the rims?


----------



## mabeg

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>


how much for the chrome cross lace engraved?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> how much for the chrome cross lace engraved?


MAYBE SOMETHING LIKE THIS









OR MAYBE SOMETHING LIKE TO MATCH YOUR IMPALA:worship:


----------



## mabeg

Damn those are sick too.....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> Damn those are sick too.....


P.M SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## spirit16

Do you sell hubs for show,undrilled


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

spirit16 said:


> Do you sell hubs for show,undrilled


Yes P.M Sent.


----------



## Alexp59

:thumbsup:*TTT *


----------



## Alexp59

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>


 ​NICE WIRE WELLS HOMIE GREAT WORK :fool2:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Alexp59 said:


> ​NICE WIRE WELLS HOMIE GREAT WORK :fool2:


THANKS......


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

66vert said:


> JUST BUILT FOR BLACK & CHROME CUSTOM HOT ROD SHOP SAN JOSE,CA
> 14X7 AND 15X10:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

RICK WHEELS LOOK BAD ASS ON THAT LIL TRUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## SP69

73loukat said:


> How much for both style knockoffs?


How much for the 2 prong knockoff like in the picture but gold plated?


----------



## SP69

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> BUILT THIS WEEK FOR ORDER PLACED AT SUPER SHOW GOING TO STOCKTON AND SACRAMENTO:thumbsup:. REBUILT SERIES TWO


How much for the 2 prong gold plated with no chip?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

SP69 said:


> How much for the 2 prong gold plated with no chip?


P.M SENT THOSE ARE SER II KNOCK-OFFS THOSE ARE NOT HAMMERED ON WITH A LEAD HAMMER


----------



## showlows69

Alexp59 said:


> ​NICE WIRE WELLS HOMIE GREAT WORK :fool2:


Can u pm me a price on these wheels that are in this pic size 
13 inch reverse rims only


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

showlows69 said:


> Can u pm me a price on these wheels that are in this pic size
> 13 inch reverse rims only


P.M SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## ReyRey

4 chrome straight lace 13x7 reverse with 3 bar swept spinner to 77040


----------



## mabeg

What up Mark no sneak peak at those Phase II's yet? temptation just killing me....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> MAYBE SOMETHING LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR MAYBE SOMETHING LIKE TO MATCH YOUR IMPALA:worship:


What do those engraved red spokes go for with gold hub gold nips and gold engraved ko


----------



## mabeg

some gold might just set it off right....


----------



## Mr.lincoln

How much for a set of 13x7 gold nipples gold knock off everything else crome?.shipping 30120....or price for 1 with shipping..might buy one at a time


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Mr.lincoln said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 gold nipples gold knock off everything else crome?.shipping 30120....or price for 1 with shipping..might buy one at a time


P.M SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## acthomas1986

How much for a set of 13x7 with a gold lip and gold knock off everything else chrome ship to 19805 ?? is there any free shipping available ?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

acthomas1986 said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 with a gold lip and gold knock off everything else chrome ship to 19805 ?? is there any free shipping available ?


P.M SENT......


----------



## jram84

How much for some all chrome 15x10 reverse?


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

Very Nice Wheels


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

75HouseofGlass said:


> Very Nice Wheels


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Give me a call Mark o polo


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Give me a call Mark


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

FREAKY TALES said:


> Give me a call Mark


P.M SENT.......


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> P.M SENT.......


I didn't get any pm from you homie


----------



## mabeg

Hey Marc how much for regular super swepts? do you sell these by themselves?


----------



## viejitos miami

need price on 2 -13x7std or 13x5.5 std let me no if it comes crosslass wire let me no if not on reg 100spoke


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

viejitos miami said:


> need price on 2 -13x7std or 13x5.5 std let me no if it comes crosslass wire let me no if not on reg 100spoke


P.M SENT.....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Wheels in the Work's Going to Joey Majestics Daytona Florida:thumbsup: 



THANK YOU FOR YOUR BUSINESS YOUR WHEELS SHIP OUT TODAY:worship:


----------



## 66vert

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

Back up !


----------



## commondzrzC.C

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Wheels in the Work's Going to Joey Majestics Daytona Florida:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR BUSINESS YOUR WHEELS SHIP OUT TODAY:worship:


 how much for a set like this one??


----------



## HustlerSpank

ttt


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

commondzrzC.C said:


> how much for a set like this one??


P.M SENT.....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE M WAY

Let me tell everyone something before I ordered my wheels all I heard was horor stories. Then I met Mark at the Super Show in Vegas. Let me tell straight up company right here! !!!! They built me what I asked for. Bar none The Original Wire Wheel Company was on point with quick turnaround and shipping if I had a question Mark hit me right back! !!! I know where all my business will be going. Highly recommended A rating here. Thanks again! !!!!!!!!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

THE M WAY said:


> Let me tell everyone something before I ordered my wheels all I heard was horor stories. Then I met Mark at the Super Show in Vegas. Let me tell straight up company right here! !!!! They built me what I asked for. Bar none The Original Wire Wheel Company was on point with quick turnaround and shipping if I had a question Mark hit me right back! !!! I know where all my business will be going. Highly recommended A rating here. Thanks again! !!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

WHEELS IN THE WORK'S GOING TO "TINA FROM SUPER NATURAL C.C USING RARE 100 SPOKES HUBS THAT "JAMES CRAIG" HAD MADE BEFORE HE PASSED AWAY:cheesy:


----------



## Hernan

Haven't been on LIL for a long time.... just for you guys. lol


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

WHEELS DONE FOR "CHRIS ROARK" OWNER OF PERFECT SCORE 3 TIME LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR:thumbsup: C&C CUSTOMS

http://s852.photobucket.com/user/impalasmagazine1/media/101013102837_zpsb614ff0c.jpg.html


----------



## 62ssrag

^^ those are badass!!


----------



## jgraza17

^^^How much for these in 13x7? Pm price


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

jgraza17 said:


> ^^^How much for these in 13x7? Pm price


P.M.SENT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

just spoke to mark myself & I'm really looking forward to dealing with them...


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

RALPH_DOGG said:


> just spoke to mark myself & I'm really looking forward to dealing with them...


RALPH_DOGG YOUR RIDE GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS WITH YOUR NEW WHEELS..THANKS FOR YOUR BUSINESS!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

WHEELS IN WORK GOING TO ANTONIO FROM.....FORT WORTH CAR CLUB:thumbsup:


----------



## 62SPINNIN

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> WHEELS IN WORK GOING TO ANTONIO FROM.....FORT WORTH CAR CLUB:thumbsup:


Like to thank Mark and the entire crew at OWWK..cant wait to receive them..Mark is a great person to deal with answered all questions and kept in touch though out the process. .Thanks again, Antonio


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## jakejake

I ordered 2 13x7 72 spoke xlaced wheels today from these guys over the phone. Went very smooth and the guy on the phone was very courteous. Pleasure to deal with .. from the recommendation I got to deal with these guys and the pics I have seen I am pretty sure I'm going to get great wheels sent to me!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

WHERE'S ALL THE ARIZONA SHOW, pictures promoting what a great company you and your informercials appear to promote yourselves as ????? Gotta say the remarks haven't stopped flying in this direction since the show, it was a missfortune we couldn't be there in person since we actually are too busy taking care of business.

BOTTOM LINE; STOP BADMOUTHING that WIRE WHEEL KING nor ZEUS WIRE WHEELS knows how to build a wheel!!!
After all your company with continuous fake names rides the coat tales of Impala magazine. AND APPARENTLY YOU CONTINUE to make accusations that you worked for Jim Craig/ZENITH. Charlie/WIRE WHEEL KING;the original wire wheel company of Campbell and also Ray/ROADSTER WHEEL COMPANY; ALL WHICH ARE LIES!!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

aah oh.....


----------



## showtimeduecerag

how much for 5 of these wheels


----------



## Lowrider19

jakejake said:


> I ordered 2 13x7 72 spoke xlaced wheels today from these guys over the phone. Went very smooth and the guy on the phone was very courteous. Pleasure to deal with .. from the recommendation I got to deal with these guys and the pics I have seen I am pretty sure I'm going to get great wheels sent to me!!


LOL,wrong company......Jake bought from OG Wire Wheels :roflmao:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT STOP BY OUR BOOTH THIS PAST WEEKEND AT ARIZONA SUPER SHOW SORRY FOR THOSE THAT WHERE NOT ABLE TO BUY OUR ORIGINAL 2-EAR LOCKING KNOCK-OFFS "MADE IN USA" OUR CHROMER ONLY HAD 8 SET READY FOR US LAST WEEK.IF YOU NEED A SET CALL US @ THE SHOP (408)379-3137


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Her shorts are pulled right up in her _^^^_


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> WHERE'S ALL THE ARIZONA SHOW, pictures promoting what a great company you and your informercials appear to promote yourselves as ????? Gotta say the remarks haven't stopped flying in this direction since the show, it was a missfortune we couldn't be there in person since we actually are too busy taking care of business.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE; STOP BADMOUTHING that WIRE WHEEL KING nor ZEUS WIRE WHEELS knows how to build a wheel!!!
> After all your company with continuous fake names rides the coat tales of Impala magazine. AND APPARENTLY YOU CONTINUE to make accusations that you worked for Jim Craig/ZENITH. Charlie/WIRE WHEEL KING;the original wire wheel company of Campbell and also Ray/ROADSTER WHEEL COMPANY; ALL WHICH ARE LIES!!!!!!


MADE IN USA/ 
ANOTHER CROCK


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

showtimeduecerag said:


> View attachment 1158810
> how much for 5 of these wheels
> View attachment 1158810


P.M SENT....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

4 SETS IN THE WORKS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND ARIZONA SUPER SHOW BIG THANKS TO MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE:thumbsup:
:worship:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> RALPH_DOGG YOUR RIDE GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS WITH YOUR NEW WHEELS..THANKS FOR YOUR BUSINESS!


looking forward to it… :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*T_T_T*


----------



## 66vert

13x7 CROSSLACE READY TO SHIP TODAY TO ANTONIO FORT WORTH,TEXAS :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

TTT.OWWC


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66vert said:


> 13x7 CROSSLACE READY TO SHIP TODAY TO ANTONIO FORT WORTH,TEXAS :thumbsup:


Cleeeeaan!


----------



## A&R

66vert said:


> 13x7 CROSSLACE READY TO SHIP TODAY TO ANTONIO FORT WORTH,TEXAS :thumbsup:


how much exactly like those shipped to 60638


----------



## 66vert

A&R said:


> how much exactly like those shipped to 60638


Pm sent


----------



## BIG AUGIE

it was good meeting u guys out in Phoenix this past weekend! I bought these knock off and u guys thanks,u guys are good people I will definitely be ordering some wheels really soon from y'all.


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

BIG AUGIE said:


> it was good meeting u guys out in Phoenix this past weekend! I bought these knock off and u guys thanks,u guys are good people I will definitely be ordering some wheels really soon
> from y'all.


TTT.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Thanks again Mr.Chairez


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Thanks again Mr.Chairez


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Thanks again Mr.Chairez



Those are pretty


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

johnnie65 said:


> Those are pretty


Pretty spendy too


----------



## 66vert

johnnie65 said:


> Those are pretty


Have another set available


----------



## chaddubbs86

i need some fluted 3 bar kos


----------



## 66vert

chaddubbs86 said:


> i need some fluted 3 bar kos


Do you have a pic of what your looking for


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

13x7 cross lace all chrome how much shipped to 79915 7676 wenda el paso tx


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

ModernTimes_Ep said:


> 13x7 cross lace all chrome how much shipped to 79915 7676 wenda el paso tx


P.M SENT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SUPER SHOW!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

66vert said:


> 13x7 CROSSLACE READY TO SHIP TODAY TO ANTONIO FORT WORTH,TEXAS :thumbsup:


Those are nice as hell, can't wait for mine...!!!


----------



## 62SPINNIN

I received my rims yesterday, and they are super nice, I like to thank Mark and his crew at OWW, thanks in advance, Antonio


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

62SPINNIN said:


> I received my rims yesterday, and they are super nice, I like to thank Mark and his crew at OWW, thanks in advance, Antonio


Thank You Antonio For your business.You ride is Going to Look Sweet with those New Shoes!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

ImpalasMagazine said:


> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SUPER SHOW!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

66vert said:


> 13x7 CROSSLACE READY TO SHIP TODAY TO ANTONIO FORT WORTH,TEXAS :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

:wave:


----------



## 66vert

13x7 100 spoke laced up with stainless skinny spokes nipples all lined up going to super natural c.c in la


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


10 DAYS AWAY......


----------



## neto 65

66vert said:


> 13x7 100 spoke laced up with stainless skinny spokes nipples all lined up going to super natural c.c in la




How much for 13x7 72 spoke straight lace all chrome Shipped to 85013


----------



## 66vert

neto 65 said:


> How much for 13x7 72 spoke straight lace all chrome Shipped to 85013


Pm sent


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

2*ND** SET* *IN THE WORKS 13X7 REV 100 SKINY SPOKES STAINLESS STRAIGHT-LACE GOING TO SACRAMENTO SUPER NATURAL CAR CLUB:biggrin:*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

any word on my hub yet bro…???


----------



## 62ssrag

Thumbs up Original Wire Wheels!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> 2*ND** SET* *IN THE WORKS 13X7 REV 100 SKINY SPOKES STAINLESS STRAIGHT-LACE GOING TO SACRAMENTO SUPER NATURAL CAR CLUB:biggrin:*


*WHEELS DONE AND READY TO PICK UP :thumbsup:
*


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

RALPH_DOGG said:


> any word on my hub yet bro…???


*SHOULD HAVE HUBS THIS WEEK AND WHEELS LACE-UP NEXT WEEK READY TO SHIP OUT:thumbsup:*


----------



## mabeg

TTMFT for Mark....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*14X7 REV 72 SPOKES CROSS-LACE WHEELS GOING TO "TRADICIONALS C.C BAY AREA" THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR BUSINESS:thumbsup:



*


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

TTT....


----------



## Lowrider19

RALPH_DOGG said:


> just spoke to mark myself & I'm really looking forward to dealing with them...





RALPH_DOGG said:


> looking forward to it… :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





RALPH_DOGG said:


> Those are nice as hell, can't wait for mine...!!!





RALPH_DOGG said:


> :wave:





RALPH_DOGG said:


> any word on my hub yet bro…???





theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> *SHOULD HAVE HUBS THIS WEEK AND WHEELS LACE-UP NEXT WEEK READY TO SHIP OUT:thumbsup:*


Did he ever get his wheels? :dunno:


----------



## Maldito 64

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


>


how much for these in 13s shipped to 53207


----------



## 66vert

Maldito 64 said:


> how much for these in 13s shipped to 53207


Pm sent


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

Lowrider19 said:


> Did he ever get his wheels? :dunno:


I'm still waiting patiently...


----------



## veterano

RALPH_DOGG said:


> I'm still waiting patiently...


you got your rimz yet


----------



## big C

veterano said:


> you got your rimz yet


X2


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

RALPH_DOGG said:


> I'm still waiting patiently...


RALPH_DOGG WHEELS IN THE WORKS


----------



## LWDBO

How much for a set of these ?


66vert said:


> 13x7 100 spoke laced up with stainless skinny spokes nipples all lined up going to super natural c.c in la


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

LWDBO said:


> How much for a set of these ?


P.M SENT.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> RALPH_DOGG WHEELS IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:


thats whats up bro...


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*WE ARE OPEN MONDAY-FRIDAY 9AM-6PMuffin:

(408)379-3137*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

TTT..


----------



## 66vert

Maldito 64 said:


> how much for these in 13s shipped to 53207


HAVE A SET BUILT READY TO GO CALL OR TEXT 4085208813


----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> RALPH_DOGG WHEELS IN THE WORKS


*WHEELS ARE NOW AVAILABLE WITH MACHINE RINGS WITH ANYTHING IN THE RING:thumbsup:
*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> *WHEELS ARE NOW AVAILABLE WITH MACHINE RINGS WITH ANYTHING IN THE RING:thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*IN THE WORK'S 96 SPOKES GOING TO CHICAGO:biggrin:


*


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

TTT..


----------



## Lolohopper

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> RALPH_DOGG WHEELS IN THE WORKS


Hallo. How much for a set like this with straigt spokes? 14X7 with all i need to mount them on my 63 Impala


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*14X7 REV 72 SPOKES STRAIGHT-LACE WHEELS JUST DONE GOING TO KLIQUE C.C BAKERSFIELD CHAPTER:thumbsup:


*


----------



## EL NENE

Mark how are those wheels coming?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

WE WILL BE AT THE SAM TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPER SHOW ...THIS WEEKEND SELLING CHROME KNOCK-OFFS,HAMMERS,CHIPS & CHROME & GOLD WIRE WHEEL CLEANER MAKE SURE TO STOP BY OUR BOOTH!

THANKS
O.W.W.C


----------



## mabeg

TTT for OWWC.....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*ONE OF THE TWO SET'S IN THE WORK'S ORIGINAL 13X7 REV 72 SPOKES STRAIGHT-LACE SERIES II ENGRAVED! 
:worship:*


----------



## CCC925

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> *ONE OF THE TWO SET'S IN THE WORK'S ORIGINAL 13X7 REV 72 SPOKES STRAIGHT-LACE SERIES II ENGRAVED!
> :worship:*



Wow


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Hugh Janus said:


> Good to meet you at the show . Hoping to order a set real soon


 Likewise Hugh....When you are ready for New Shoes for you're ride just call us (408)379-3137....


----------



## mabeg

What up Mark? How's it going with those rims? Let me know


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> What up Mark? How's it going with those rims? Let me know


*JUST FINISHING THESE ONES THIS WEEK.... YOURS ARE NEXT TONY SERIES II CROSS-LACE WITH ENGRAVED 3-EAR SUPER SWEPTS.THANKS FOR GIVING YOUR BOY FROM THE CLUB MY NUNBER AND ORDERING A SET OF ALL CHROME ONES SERIES II WITH SUPER-SWEPTS*


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> *14X7 REV 72 SPOKES STRAIGHT-LACE WHEELS JUST DONE GOING TO KLIQUE C.C BAKERSFIELD CHAPTER:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


How much for those KO's??


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> How much for those KO's??


P.M SENT


----------



## mabeg

ok cool.... thanks bro...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## mabeg

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> *JUST FINISHING THESE ONES THIS WEEK.... YOURS ARE NEXT TONY SERIES II CROSS-LACE WITH ENGRAVED 3-EAR SUPER SWEPTS.THANKS FOR GIVING YOUR BOY FROM THE CLUB MY NUNBER AND ORDERING A SET OF ALL CHROME ONES SERIES II WITH SUPER-SWEPTS*


I should get another free shirt....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

forgot to tell you guys, i got my wheels… it took a little bit, but worth it in my book… Love the wheels, pics coming up…


----------



## RALPH_DOGG




----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

RALPH_DOGG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*IN THE WORK'S 13X7 REV 72 SPOKES ALL CHROME ENGRAVED BY HERNAN

*


----------



## mabeg

OWW TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## mabeg

What's up Mark? How's it going?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

mabeg said:


> What's up Mark? How's it going?


GOOD TONY ALMOST STARTING ON YOUR 13X7 72 CROSS-LACE SERIES II ENGRAVED!


----------



## mabeg

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> GOOD TONY ALMOST STARTING ON YOUR 13X7 72 CROSS-LACE SERIES II ENGRAVED!


Ok thanks for the update brutha...


----------



## a415er4life

TTT


----------



## mabeg

mabeg said:


> I should get another free shirt....


TTT


----------



## CCC925

TTT bad ass wheels mark


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*Customer 14X7 Standard Wheel From The 80's Before Being Rebuilt!


Wheel 14x7 Standard Cross-Lace 72 spokes Done And Shipping Out To "John From New Bern N.C:thumbsup:




*


----------



## vasquez1963ss

how much for a set 14x7 reverse 72 spoke cross lace


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

vasquez1963ss said:


> how much for a set 14x7 reverse 72 spoke cross lace


PM SENT


----------



## cali

vasquez1963ss said:


> how much for a set 14x7 reverse 72 spoke cross lace


Need the same can u pm price please


----------



## 66vert

cali said:


> Need the same can u pm price please


Pm sent


----------



## mr.eddie

Need price on 13×7 72 spokes all chrome


----------



## 66vert

Mr.eddie price for wheels 1800 if you have any questions call 4085208813


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

Looking for a price for 13 X 7 all chrome cross laced rims.


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Top_Dog_Calistyle said:


> Looking for a price for 13 X 7 all chrome cross laced rims.


Pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## orlandopuroz

ESTIMATED PRICE??


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

orlandopuroz said:


> ESTIMATED PRICE??


Pm sent


----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## reyc1977

Price on 13" 72 spoke cross lace 
lip, hub, spinner engraved. lip gold,center gold,hub gold and chrome, and spinner all gold


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

RALPH_DOGG said:


>


Nice!!! 

How much would a set of these be shipped to Canada?


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> How much would a set of these be shipped to Canada?


$2200 plus shipping if interested call at 4085208813


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*WHEELS IN THE WORK'S GOING TO "EL PASO TEXAS



*


----------



## MrBowtie

How much would you charge to make a set of 14x7's into 13x7's?


----------



## bludeuce

Do you sell 14x6 strait or cross lace reverse all chrome..if so whats the cost. Also cost on set of 14x7 same details


----------



## 96caddyfleet

bludeuce said:


> Do you sell 14x6 strait or cross lace reverse all chrome..if so whats the cost. Also cost on set of 14x7 same details


2x


----------



## EL NENE

Is anyone else getting screwed around by Marco Sermeno? Is he the new JD? I know I have been waiting for 2 years for 5 wheels. I would probably wait to order from Mark until he gets all his prior orders handled. Last I heard he is dealing with the passing of a family member. 2 years is a long time. Guess I am taking a trip to Campbell. The shitty part of it is that I got to Mark from Wire Wheel King. I emailed WWK and they referred me to Mark. I just want my wheels or my money. I wasn't happy with the polishing of the stainless nipples under the gold plating, the stainless steel spoke polishing, all the gouges and unpolished imperfection under the chrome, and all the dents and dings on wheels. I received 4 wheels when I order 5. I was told he forgot it was an order of 5. I sent out the two that came bent back. Then I was talking to Mark about the gold plating on nipples and polish on the stainless spokes and Mark told me to send back and he'll remake my wheels. He even sent me the spoke and nipples and I had polished here in Chicago. Which came out like a mirror and is something I payed for in the first place. I payed to send back wheels. I payed to ship back spokes and nipples. I payed to ship the 5th wheel here twice(one got messed up when I tried to cut on lathe) and ship back once. I know Mark claimed that the nipple threads were messed up by my polisher. He stated that he would take care of. But 2 years...... Come on.... This ordeal has cost me a lot of money..... Buyer beware........ Mark call me...... P.S. the wheels that were sent back have long been sold and Mark was payed some money by Fedex for some damages too.....


----------



## 7ONE6

13x7 chrome reverse 72 spoke staright lace with 3 bar knockoffs shipped to 14220?


----------



## CoupeDTS

7ONE6 said:


> 13x7 chrome reverse 72 spoke staright lace with 3 bar knockoffs shipped to 14220?


$500 send me the money


----------



## Tami at Zeus

7ONE6 said:


> 13x7 chrome reverse 72 spoke staright lace with 3 bar knockoffs shipped to 14220?


You still want a price after reading the message above yours???????? What happened to EL NENE. Is not a one time occurrence, I've heard several stories...........


----------



## 7ONE6

Tami said:


> You still want a price after reading the message above yours???????? What happened to EL NENE. Is not a one time occurrence, I've heard several stories...........


Not sure what your asking, I was asking the OG poster Original wire wheel co. what the price is for a set of 13's. Im not gonna send that guy $500 if that is what your implying. Again not sure whats going on, lol. Thanks.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Watup Mr. Sermeno


----------



## haciendo dinero

where do i paypal my money to? please send me the email address


thanks.


----------



## sedloc

Any pics of 13x7's chrome hub, white spokes, gold nipples, gold knock off two wing. Also price?


----------



## CoupeDTS

:facepalm:


----------



## EL NENE

Mr. Marco Sermeno. Where you at sir? And I don'r recommend anyone send Marco any money! But that's up to you guys. CoupeDTS is slapping himself because you guys don't get it.... Wonder if Mark will be out at this coming shows? He is supposedly part of Impala Magazine.


----------



## EL NENE

Anyone going to the Arizona Supershow stop by the Impala's magazine and Original Wire Wheel booths and ask Mark what happened with Angelo from Chicago wheels? Or what happened to his money?


----------



## green reaper

:facepalm:


----------



## EL NENE

Where you hiding Mark Sermeno?


----------



## showtimeduecerag

can you get me a price on 13x7 all gold


----------



## CoupeDTS

showtimeduecerag said:


> can you get me a price on 13x7 all gold


The guy disappeared with peoples money. Do you research at all who you send money to? :facepalm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## Lots_a_lows

JD part 2? :dunno:


----------

